# When fast isn't enough | Speedcubing Tee



## CriticalCubing (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey Guys,
With everyone's support, I have launched the campaign
Buy Now: https://fabrily.com/speedsolvingtee
You can buy till the end of this month, that is 31st October 2014. After that the tees will be produced and shipped.
Check your "sizing", so you order the right fit and ,"delivery" to know if the tee can be shipped to your country.
Lets make this a grand success 









Spoiler: Previously



Lately, I have been thinking that we should have a T-Shirt common to the speedcubing family. We can wear it to competitions or any other place we want.
I came up with some designs but as this is for the whole speedcubing family, I would like to discuss how the shirt will look, what text to be put, logos, etc.
The cost will be 17$ without VAT(Value Added Tax) and 20$ with VAT (Value Added Tax) for the shirt. The cloth used for the shirt will be high quality Premium Ringspun. As of current, I have only thought about a T-Shirt. If you want a hoodie, then I will have to think about it but it can be done.

The latest/current designs can be found on the last page.

As for the colour of the shirt, Primary colour would be black but colour options will be available.
There will be different colour options available like Black, Navy Blue, Red and Purple for men. For female, instead of purple, there is a shade like pink.



Thanks for reading


----------



## samuelqwe (Oct 2, 2014)

i think thats actually a pretty good idea. On the back should be your wca id and the front your name


----------



## Randomno (Oct 2, 2014)

samuelqwe said:


> i think thats actually a pretty good idea. On the back should be your wca id and the front your name



Nice, would require individual customisation though.


----------



## samuelqwe (Oct 2, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Nice, would require individual customisation though.


Yes, but i think it would be better that way. Dont you think? Or else everyone would be the same.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 2, 2014)

But I was thinking of having the same for all of speedsolving family.
It is to show that we are divided by countries but united by speedsolving.
And that type of service will also cost too much.
I dont think that individual customisation will be available. Sorry for that but I will look into it!


----------



## Fawn (Oct 2, 2014)

At first, I thought, "Oh no, not another shirt design." But it actually looks really nice. It's simple and pretty. I'll most likely get one. Not sure what to make the text say, though...

Maybe "Extra Fresh." Don't ask.


----------



## samuelqwe (Oct 2, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> But I was thinking of having the same for all of speedsolving family.
> It is to show that we are divided by countries but united by speedsolving.
> And that type of service will also cost too much.
> I dont think that individual customisation will be available. Sorry for that but I will look into it!


That's fine it was just a suggestion.


----------



## Soul Cube (Oct 2, 2014)

This seems like a good idea. If we figure some text, I'll probably buy 1


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 3, 2014)

if you open a store on cafe press, you can have customers customize heir own shirt. too bad their royalty fees are so high...


----------



## gj matt (Oct 3, 2014)

I believe the shirts should include tags that can be accessed via the smartphones or other devices of all people who own one of these shirts, so that we can all have an exact GPS location of eachother. This is useful because ohana means family and family means no one gets left behind.


----------



## skycubes (Oct 3, 2014)

i think this is a good idea, i'd buy one.
another idea for the back could be just our last name like jersey's


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 3, 2014)

gj matt said:


> I believe the shirts should include tags that can be accessed via the smartphones or other devices of all people who own one of these shirts, so that we can all have an exact GPS location of eachother. This is useful because ohana means family and family means no one gets left behind.



I wasn't aware that people still made Lilo & Stitch references. gj


----------



## gj matt (Oct 3, 2014)

obelisk477 said:


> I wasn't aware that people still made Lilo & Stitch references. gj



Oh, well I still do. anyway, so you're from outer space? I hear the surfing is choice.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 3, 2014)

Any extra features/stuff will just make the price go higher and I dont want people to buy at high price.
So, I thought something for the back of the shirt.




Front remains the same though, so some ideas for the front is still required!


----------



## stoic (Oct 3, 2014)

"I cube therefore I am"
(Probably sucks but I've been reading a lot of philosophy lately...!)
"Speedcubing family" (or to continue your own theme add..."United by speedsolving"


----------



## gj matt (Oct 3, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Front remains the same though, so some ideas for the front is still required!



"Speedsolving Forum"
or 
"I can solve the cube"
or something like that. I think it should kind of try to have basic terms that can make sense to non cubers


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 4, 2014)

gj matt said:


> "Speedsolving Forum"
> or
> "I can solve the cube"
> or something like that. I think it should kind of try to have basic terms that can make sense to non cubers



"Speedsolving" or "Speedcubing" is fine. Having "forum" in there seems silly to me unless you want "www.speedsolving.com"

I'd like a good cubing T-shirt. I actually don't have a single one, partly because I wasn't sure there was one I really liked. If this turns out well I would get one.


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 4, 2014)

Insert text 1 = "Bro"
Insert text 2 = "Do you even cube"


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 4, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> "Speedsolving" or "Speedcubing" is fine. Having "forum" in there seems silly to me unless you want "www.speedsolving.com"
> 
> I'd like a good cubing T-shirt. I actually don't have a single one, partly because I wasn't sure there was one I really liked. If this turns out well I would get one.



You can reply what you want as a text and other logos/graphics to make it more beautiful 

So this is the updated one. Tell me which version you like or to make any further changes or adding more graphics 



Spoiler: V1

















Spoiler: V2


----------



## mns112 (Oct 4, 2014)

V2 front with V1 back


----------



## bran (Oct 4, 2014)

I think it would be much better if you just leave the back blank (or maybe just a picture of the cube)


----------



## samuelqwe (Oct 4, 2014)

I say, v2 front and v1 back


----------



## ajayd (Oct 5, 2014)

I second 'I cube therefore I am' for the front.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 5, 2014)

SO which front do you want
V1 or V2
And if you want some other front then tell me.
And what should be the colour of shirt?


----------



## pjk (Oct 5, 2014)

Many years ago we had an idea to produce something like as a community, and the costs were much lower per shirt. Where were you thinking about printing these?


----------



## mns112 (Oct 5, 2014)

Black and V2 front


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 5, 2014)

pjk said:


> Many years ago we had an idea to produce something like as a community, and the costs were much lower per shirt. Where were you thinking about printing these?


The printing and shipping will be done be teespring. I am trying to find other places where I can do it at cheaper price though. I am using premium materials so thats why the cost is a little high.

What changes should I do?


Spoiler


----------



## Randomno (Oct 5, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> The printing and shipping will be done be teespring. I am trying to find other places where I can do it at cheaper price though. I am using premium materials so thats why the cost is a little high.
> 
> So this is the final design then?
> 
> ...



Heh, well if it's that one I definitely stand by what I said about wearing it; don't really mind which one.


----------



## Fawn (Oct 5, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> The printing and shipping will be done be teespring. I am trying to find other places where I can do it at cheaper price though. I am using premium materials so thats why the cost is a little high.
> 
> So this is the final design then?
> 
> ...




I'm not a big fan of the "do you even cube?" bit, mostly because it's an extremely overused unfunny joke. Well, I find it unfunny. The only people I know who actually say it commonly are people worth avoiding.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 5, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Heh, well if it's that one I definitely stand by what I said about wearing it; don't really mind which one.


What should be the text then? And it is not final, I put a question mark at the end.



Jim said:


> I'm not a big fan of the "do you even cube?" bit, mostly because it's an extremely overused unfunny joke. Well, I find it unfunny. The only people I know who actually say it commonly are people worth avoiding.


So what should I change the text with then? Thats why I added a question mark after the final design.



EDIT:Also, if you dont want it in black colour, there would be colour options like red, blue, navy blue, yellow, grey etc.


----------



## mns112 (Oct 5, 2014)

Can you put 
cubing is more than Fun.
Its art 
in the text


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 5, 2014)

Latest Versions and colour choices


Spoiler: Male






















Spoiler: Female


----------



## mns112 (Oct 5, 2014)

Dude Keep the colours same for both


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 5, 2014)

mns112 said:


> Dude Keep the colours same for both


Those are just colour options and not a single colour. You can get whichever you want. Black is the default colour though!


----------



## TDM (Oct 5, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Latest Versions and colour choices
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Male
> ...


Please can you correct the grammar
ty


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 5, 2014)

Did the idea of WCA ID on shirt get forgotten? I really liked that idea. 

I would still be interested in them, though.


----------



## mns112 (Oct 5, 2014)

Can you do the text in the old back font style?
It'll be easier to read


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> Please can you correct the grammar
> ty


What should I correct for the grammer?



IRNjuggle28 said:


> Did the idea of WCA ID on shirt get forgotten? I really liked that idea.
> 
> I would still be interested in them, though.


That was not implemented as the prices will be high and I did not want the price to get more than 20$.




mns112 said:


> Can you do the text in the old back font style?
> It'll be easier to read


What do you mean by old back font style? Than semicircle type of thing?


----------



## TDM (Oct 5, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> What should I correct for the grammer?


its -> it's


----------



## nuurhasan (Oct 5, 2014)

Everyone should be allowed to customize it a bit...


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> its -> it's


 Thanks 



nuurhasan said:


> Everyone should be allowed to customize it a bit...


I would have do it but I cant. Sorry though.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 6, 2014)

Hmm... Maybe something along the lines of:

Speedcubing
When simply solving the cube is not enough

Second line is probably too long unless it takes up two lines.


----------



## mns112 (Oct 6, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> What do you mean by old back font style? Than semicircle type of thing?



Yep Font size all same


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 6, 2014)

ajayd said:


> I second 'I cube therefore I am' for the front.



Thirded.

I don't like "I can solve the cube". Sounds braggish.
Can we get a scrambled cube on one of the sides?
On the side with the speedsolving logo, maybe "speedsolving.com". Maybe people would be interested and check out this site and join the community and then we could get more speedcubers addicted to the cube. 



Randomno said:


> Speedcubing
> When simply solving the cube is not enough



I like this one too.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 6, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Thirded.
> 
> I don't like "I can solve the cube". Sounds braggish.
> Can we get a scrambled cube on one of the sides?
> ...


So this is currently the design. I couldnt get what you said for the sides. At around the chest area I can get the WCA logo, but where to put scrambled cube and speedsolving.com?
And "I cube therefore I am" the text "I cube" should be on the top and "therefore I am" on the bottom, right? 
We are not printing on the back so I dont want to include anything on the back.



Spoiler


----------



## kcl (Oct 6, 2014)

I kinda like I cube therefore I am. That being said I feel like it's better if said as "I am therefore I cube."


----------



## Fawn (Oct 6, 2014)

I guess I'm one of the many who like "I cube therefore I am."



kclejeune said:


> I kinda like I cube therefore I am. That being said I feel like it's better if said as "I am therefore I cube."



That second bit is pretty cool, too.

I also say play around with different typefaces. I can't really suggest any. I don't know what most look like off the top of my head.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 6, 2014)

I leave the choice to you guys 



Spoiler


----------



## Echo Cubing (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh ,it will be too complicated!


gj matt said:


> I believe the shirts should include tags that can be accessed via the smartphones or other devices of all people who own one of these shirts, so that we can all have an exact GPS location of eachother. This is useful because ohana means family and family means no one gets left behind.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 6, 2014)

Echo Cubing said:


> Oh ,it will be too complicated!



And you cannot probably wash the shirt because water will fuse the electric circuit!


----------



## gj matt (Oct 6, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> And you cannot probably wash the shirt because water will fuse the electric circuit!



I see that I have a flawed design. Perhaps use a material that has a different washing method, or make the tracker removable (but only for a little bit)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I kinda like I cube therefore I am. That being said I feel like it's better if said as "I am therefore I cube."



Either version is ok with me.
"I cube therefore I am."
"I am therefore I cube."

However, the first one is more clear if it's going to be separated. The "I cube" part will catch first.

Don't have the bottom text upside-down though.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 6, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Either version is ok with me.
> "I cube therefore I am."
> "I am therefore I cube."
> 
> ...


Aye Aye Captain. Will add it later 
Thank You Guys  Without you, this wouldnt have been possible


----------



## Randomno (Oct 6, 2014)

What site are you using to design it?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 6, 2014)

Randomno said:


> What site are you using to design it?



At first I wan thinking of teespring as my friend uses it but the cost for printing the shirt is too high. Also shipping is high indeed. So I was looking for alternatives which was cheap. Currently I am thinking of using Fabrily. I have contacted them and they can do it at marginally lower cost.
EDIT: Just in case someone asks me, I am trying to get the cost of the shirt be around 18$. But, mostly it will be around 20$ as I am including different colour choices instead of a default colour.


----------



## paupownie (Oct 6, 2014)

gj matt said:


> I see that I have a flawed design. Perhaps use a material that has a different washing method, or make the tracker removable (but only for a little bit)



T-shirts with electrical designs (lights, sound, etc.) usually have an inside pocket or something similar to hold the electrical components, that way they can come apart easily for machine washing. 

I think a t-shirt for the community would be a great idea but be careful with the design, I tried to make my own and was notified of some sort of infringement on the design/text, don't even know what that was about because the design was my own.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 6, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> At first I wan thinking of teespring as my friend uses it but the cost for printing the shirt is too high. Also shipping is high indeed. So I was looking for alternatives which was cheap. Currently I am thinking of using Fabrily. I have contacted them and they can do it at marginally lower cost.
> EDIT: Just in case someone asks me, I am trying to get the cost of the shirt be around 18$. But, mostly it will be around 20$ as I am including different colour choices instead of a default colour.



I just meant the site you're using for all the design previews you've posted here.


----------



## RageCuber (Oct 7, 2014)

Yo, I know someone in graphic design. Should 
I ask her if she has any ideas?


----------



## David10000 (Oct 7, 2014)

I like the "Speedcubing, When simply solving..." but it would probably look better if the bottom text was't inverted


----------



## gj matt (Oct 7, 2014)

paupownie said:


> T-shirts with electrical designs (lights, sound, etc.) usually have an inside pocket or something similar to hold the electrical components, that way they can come apart easily for machine washing.



Ah. Then I vote for the tracking device.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 7, 2014)

I might be interested in this, but the font/layout is not very good, and all the suggested phrases have been really cheesy so far. They're not particularly clever, and don't convey why speedcubing is interesting.

"WHEN SIMPLY SOLVING THE CUBE IS NOT ENOUGH" might be okay.
Maybe more of a statement of lifestyle: "SPEEDCUBING – ALL DAY, ALL NIGHT" (Twistin' the night away?  )

Maybe ask around; I know a bunch of cube clubs have made clever shirts before.



CriticalCubing said:


> At around the chest area I can get the WCA logo, but where to put scrambled cube and speedsolving.com?


Might want to ask the Board before implying any direct association with the WCA.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 7, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> I might be interested in this, but the font/layout is not very good, and all the suggested phrases have been really cheesy so far. They're not particularly clever, and don't convey why speedcubing is interesting.
> 
> "WHEN SIMPLY SOLVING THE CUBE IS NOT ENOUGH" might be okay.
> Maybe more of a statement of lifestyle: "SPEEDCUBING – ALL DAY, ALL NIGHT" (Twistin' the night away?  )
> ...



Yeah, Please do so  And I know that putting the logo will be copyright so I didnt include it till now. I will make a preview for "SPEEDCUBING – ALL DAY, ALL NIGHT"



David10000 said:


> I like the "Speedcubing, When simply solving..." but it would probably look better if the bottom text was't inverted


I will have a preview up soon.



RageCuber said:


> Yo, I know someone in graphic design. Should
> I ask her if she has any ideas?


That would be helpful 



Randomno said:


> I just meant the site you're using for all the design previews you've posted here.


That is just a template I got from this friend.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 8, 2014)

Spoiler: Speedcubing, All Day, All Night











Also, A Harry Potter fan gave me this idea.
Text 1 "Have you seen" 
Image: 3x3 cube, pyraminx, square 1, skewb, megamins, mirror blocks, 4x4 cube, megaminx and other puzzles (As much as I can include in provided space)
Text 2 "my Horcruxes"
The text will be in Harry Potter font. What do you thing guys?


----------



## Randomno (Oct 8, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Spoiler: Speedcubing, All Day, All Night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you try that, only put seven puzzles there, since there are seven horcruxes. It would make more sense.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 8, 2014)

Randomno said:


> If you try that, only put seven puzzles there, since there are seven horcruxes. It would make more sense.


Ahh, yes. Thanks  So which one will you like, Horcruxes or the current one?


----------



## mns112 (Oct 8, 2014)

current

Plus you should put a quote in the text


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 8, 2014)

mns112 said:


> current
> 
> Plus you should put a quote in the text


How?
Like "Speedcubing"
"All Day, All Night"
Like this?


----------



## mns112 (Oct 8, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> How?
> Like "Speedcubing"
> "All Day, All Night"
> Like this?


 yep


----------



## DavidCip86 (Oct 8, 2014)

Anybody like this? 

First line: Bruh, 
Second line: dose you even gj?


----------



## Fawn (Oct 8, 2014)

Randomno said:


> If you try that, only put seven puzzles there, since there are seven horcruxes. It would make more sense.



This stuff is way over my head.

I do think the current layout you have is quite nice. It looks less cartoony than the original. I do like the text that Lucas suggested. He makes a good point that the text should say something that actually shows the interest.

I've got no suggestions, though. Maybe, "Speedcubing. When fast isn't enough." I suck at this.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 8, 2014)

Jim said:


> I've got no suggestions, though. Maybe, "Speedcubing. When fast isn't enough." I suck at this.



Heh, that's a nice short one, similar to mine.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 8, 2014)

IMHO... the slogans are embarrassingly cheesy and the design too simple and a bit tacky.

I think if you guys are gonna invest in getting a T-Shirt made in bulk.. you should get a designer to come up with something awesome.

If I have time I may run off some ideas for you.


----------



## gj matt (Oct 9, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> Anybody like this?
> 
> First line: Bruh,
> Second line: dose you even gj?



my vote goes to this


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 9, 2014)

I really like the design. I think the front is ace. Simple and really nice. No point in trying to over complicate the shirt... It'll just look stupid.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 9, 2014)

I think the back should be plain/maybe have writing on (WCA ID is a good idea if it can be customised)

I'd just have 'Speedsolving' on the front.

Simple and effective.

Not cheesy, but if it's gonna be a speedsolving shirt, why put anything else?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 9, 2014)

I was also thinking of something simple and came up with this ^_^


Spoiler: When fast isnt enough










 @STOCKY7, I will make yours in some hours. I was thinking what I should put for bottom text?


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 9, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> I really like the design. I think the front is ace. Simple and really nice. No point in trying to over complicate the shirt... It'll just look stupid.



Did I say anything about overcomplicating it? I just said get something designed properly so that it doesn't look like you bought it from some eBay shop customizing T-Shirts for stag parties 

Suit yourselves, but I've been thinking about producing a generic cubing shirt for a while, so will probably do this and sell it myself.

All of my competition/UKCA designs from the past have been received very well so I'm confident I can come up with something sweet and simple. Yet not complicated


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 9, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Did I say anything about overcomplicating it? I just said get something designed properly so that it doesn't look like you bought it from some eBay shop customizing T-Shirts for stag parties
> 
> Suit yourselves, but I've been thinking about producing a generic cubing shirt for a while, so will probably do this and sell it myself.
> 
> All of my competition/UKCA designs from the past have been received very well so I'm confident I can come up with something sweet and simple. Yet not complicated


Yes sir go for it. Maybe I can get some inspiration from your shirts  Do you have any past designs that you can show me?


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 9, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Did I say anything about overcomplicating it? I just said get something designed properly so that it doesn't look like you bought it from some eBay shop customizing T-Shirts for stag parties
> 
> Suit yourselves, but I've been thinking about producing a generic cubing shirt for a while, so will probably do this and sell it myself.
> 
> All of my competition/UKCA designs from the past have been received very well so I'm confident I can come up with something sweet and simple. Yet not complicated



Sorry Billy, my comment wasn't aimed at you man. I just posted my opinion without reading the other comments.

Good luck with designing the t-shirt.

I'll see you at Cuthberts : )


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 10, 2014)

So guys, should we finalise or you want something else for design?



Spoiler:  v1













Spoiler:  V2











Waiting for your replies.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 10, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> So guys, should we finalise or you want something else for design?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



V2 I think I prefer.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 10, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> So guys, should we finalise or you want something else for design?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Contunuing my previous post. Here are the colour options available.



Spoiler: Mens























Spoiler: Female



All colours are same as Mens colour, except for the purple. Instead of purple, there is a pink shade.









Randomno said:


> V2 I think I prefer.


See this colours options. Just imagine the bottom text to be that on v2  Others will be same. Sorry for not having v2 preview


----------



## TomTom (Oct 10, 2014)

I think this is actually a really cool idea, but i also like the v2 better than the first


----------



## gj matt (Oct 10, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Rubrix Cube T Shirts1 yae



I liek the navy blue 1


----------



## DavidCip86 (Oct 10, 2014)

I like v2 better


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 10, 2014)

V2 ftw


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 11, 2014)

V2 looks nicer


----------



## RageCuber (Oct 11, 2014)

V2, gray or navy blue will look best against the glossy-ish plastic.


----------



## gj matt (Oct 11, 2014)

heres another t-shirt idea

"hey baby if you were an algorithm you'd be R U R' U' "


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 11, 2014)

gj matt said:


> heres another t-shirt idea
> 
> "hey baby if you were an algorithm you'd be R U R' U' "



Cheesy 

Previews for v2


Spoiler: Male and Female


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello All,
So, I am starting the campaign where you will be buying the shirts. Make sure to check your sizing and delivery, if the shirt can be delivered to your country.
The cost of the shirt, as mentioned in the first page, would be 17$ without VAT (Value Added Tax) and 20$ with VAT (Value Added Tax). Some countries like US dont need to pay VAT, so they get it for 17$ while countries which need to pay VAT like my country, and UK, etc, the cost would be 20$.
The campaign will run for 21 days (thats what currently I am thinking) and need to sell at least 50 shirts so they can start production and shipping. They shirts will be shipped after production. Production takes max 3 days. If we sell less than 50 shirts, then the campaign will fail and I will to restart with with lower goal so we can meet minimum criteria and the shirts can be produced and shipped.
Thats the info you need. I will post when I start the campaign. (my wifi is working slow)


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 11, 2014)

The campaign is live now.
Buy Now: https://fabrily.com/speedsolvingtee
You can buy till the end of this month, that is October 2014. I have put various links crediting everybody in this project 

Thanks to You All, if you did'nt give me ideas, I would have dissolved this project.
Lets make it a grand success now 

EDIT: Can anyone change thread title to "When fast isn't enough | Speedcubing Tee" or should I make a new thread?


----------



## Randomno (Oct 11, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Hello All,
> So, I am starting the campaign where you will be buying the shirts. Make sure to check your sizing and delivery, if the shirt can be delivered to your country.
> The cost of the shirt, as mentioned in the first page, would be 17$ without VAT (Value Added Tax) and 20$ with VAT (Value Added Tax). Some countries like US dont need to pay VAT, so they get it for 17$ while countries which need to pay VAT like my country, and UK, etc, the cost would be 20$.
> The campaign will run for 21 days (thats what currently I am thinking) and need to sell at least 50 shirts so they can start production and shipping. They shirts will be shipped after production. Production takes max 3 days. If we sell less than 50 shirts, then the campaign will fail and I will to restart with with lower goal so we can meet minimum criteria and the shirts can be produced and shipped.
> Thats the info you need. I will post when I start the campaign. (my wifi is working slow)



US doesn't have VAT? Sucks.


----------



## TomTom (Oct 12, 2014)

i'll see if i can get some money to buy this


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice job, since you decided on V2 I went ahead and placed my order


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 12, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> The campaign is live now.
> Buy Now: https://fabrily.com/speedsolvingtee
> You can buy till the end of this month, that is October 2014. I have put various links crediting everybody in this project
> 
> ...


Ask a moderator to change the title.

I think I'll get a shirt, this is awesome. XD


----------



## RageCuber (Oct 12, 2014)

Totes mah goats gonna buy this. you guys should send PM's to friends so it will sell 50


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks Guys,
Lets share this around with our friends, other speedcubers, social media, etc places to let everyone know of this and reach the min requirement.
Lets make this a grand success 

Thanks again


----------



## Fawn (Oct 12, 2014)

I really like the end result. I'll definitely buy one, but It's gonna be a couple weeks.

I'm glad we kept it simple. Well, mostly because I have quite an artistic dogma against graphic designers.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 14, 2014)

A funny thing happened today. I was seeing how many people have bought and and stuff (Yay, happy that we got to 4 shirts already  ) and by mistake I dropped the goal from 50 to 20  #CriticalCubingBigNub
Things still stay the same, and I shall make a new thread announcing that it is available now. 

Thanks to all the people who have bought till now  The goal being low, I think 20 shirts can be sold before 31 October?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello All,
Some weeks back I asked if people wanted a tee and I wouldn't mind designing it. So, gathering ideas and making previews and showing it, at last we came to this.







*Buy Now: https://fabrily.com/speedsolvingtee*

There are 3 colour options available to choose from. Black being default, then Navy, and Red to cap it off. There is also a female option available. Read the side note in the website.
You can buy till the end of this month, that is 31st October 2014. After that the tees will be produced and shipped. The minimum shirts required to be sold for the production of the shirts is 20.
Once we sold 20 shirts, the production will start and after 31st October, it will be shipped to your location.
Check your "sizing", so you order the right fit and ,"delivery" to know if the tee can be shipped to your country.
Lets make this a grand success 
Cheers!


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 14, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Hello All,
> Some weeks back I asked if people wanted a tee and I wouldn't mind designing it. So, gathering ideas and making previews and showing it, at last we came to this.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8Qsw0YP.png
> ...



So was this a new campaign? If I ordered before you changed it do I have to order again since nothing was processed until the min is met? or did you just lower the min on the original campaign?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 14, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> So was this a new campaign? If I ordered before you changed it do I have to order again since nothing was processed until the min is met? or did you just lower the min on the original campaign?



No no, everything remains the same. You dont have to order again. Just that I was messing with some stuff and my mistake I dropped the goal and now with lower goal we can have production quickly. But the original price remains the same  Thanks for ordering


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 1, 2014)

Last hour left to buy this. Just an announcement.
Thank You all for buying


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 1, 2014)

What happens if the goal is not reached and they don't produce the shirts?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 1, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> What happens if the goal is not reached and they don't produce the shirts?



If that Fabrily company make profits, then they will produce the shirt or the shirts wont get produced.


----------



## RageCuber (Nov 1, 2014)

Only two shirts to go! they look awesome!


----------



## Myachii (Nov 1, 2014)

Just bought one   Swaggy t-shirts, can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 1, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> If that Fabrily company make profits, then they will produce the shirt or the shirts wont get produced.


No, I mean what will happen to the people's money who bought the shirts if they don't get produced?


----------



## RageCuber (Nov 1, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> No, I mean what will happen to the people's money who bought the shirts if they don't get produced?


https://fabrily.com/faqs
"WHAT HAPPENS IF THE CAMPAIGN IS NOT SUCCESSFUL?
When a campaign fails to reach its goal, you will not be charged and we will not print the T-shirts for that campaign."


----------



## Myachii (Nov 1, 2014)

Ahem.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 2, 2014)

What... I wanted to get a shirt and only now saw this and now I can't get one anymore. Argghh....


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 2, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Ahem.
> View attachment 4672



YAY! THANK YOU ALL! THE CAMPAIGN WAS A SUCCESS!
Thanks to all for buying. Now the shirts will be produced and shipped 
Also, when you get the shirt, can you PM me a pic of yourself wearing it? Thats all it is
Once again, Thanks to all for buying 



sneaklyfox said:


> What... I wanted to get a shirt and only now saw this and now I can't get one anymore. Argghh....


If like 10 people want to buy it, we can relaunch it again  But 10 people are required~


----------



## RageCuber (Nov 2, 2014)

If you relaunch it you should use a different phrase. I would love to see others!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 2, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> If you relaunch it you should use a different phrase. I would love to see others!



Well, that is for the community to decide. I am just a humble servant, nothing more.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, since I didn't get the tee for the first time...

I still like "I cube therefore I am"

Anyone else going to go for that?


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 3, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Well, since I didn't get the tee for the first time...
> 
> I still like "I cube therefore I am"
> 
> Anyone else going to go for that?



I'd like that.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 3, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Well, since I didn't get the tee for the first time...
> 
> I still like "I cube therefore I am"
> 
> Anyone else going to go for that?



2 people! I will ask around my social media and will notify the results~


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 3, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> 2 people! I will ask around my social media and will notify the results~



Make that 3


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 3, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Make that 3



 So, this time you tell me how the design should be. Even a rough doodle works


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Similar to your original design?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 3, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Similar to your original design?



I guess something different. People wont buy the same thing again, i guess.
A rough scribble of the design is fine! All other reading this also try.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't know about other people, but unless we are promoting speedsolving.com, I prefer a scrambled cube.


----------



## RageCuber (Nov 3, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> So, this time you tell me how the design should be. Even a rough doodle works


 
I can ask around to see if anyone wants to buy if you need.


----------



## samuelqwe (Nov 4, 2014)

im ok with that same design.


----------



## PixelWizard (Nov 7, 2014)

I'd definitely buy a shirz


----------



## sk8erman41 (Nov 18, 2014)

Mine came today. Pretty awesome. Slightly snug for a medium but I'm a fan.


----------



## Myachii (Nov 26, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Mine came today. Pretty awesome. Slightly snug for a medium but I'm a fan.


Lucky, my girlfriend got me this as a Christmas present so I can't have mine yet


----------



## Ingo (Nov 26, 2014)

Got mine last week, looks awesome


----------

